# Isla bikes jumping gears



## The_Hawk (23 Apr 2017)

Hello,

First post and not sure whether to post here or maintenance.

My daughter's Isla bikes seems to jump out of gear 7 and 8. She changes up however, it seems not to engage properly.
Just wondered if easy fix or should I take to a proper shop
Thanks


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2017)

Rear mech alignment?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Apr 2017)

As above or cable problems? Loose, tight or jamming in the housing? They are beautiful bikes for kids. My daughter has one. Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## The_Hawk (23 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the replies.


Heltor Chasca said:


> As above or cable problems? Loose, tight or jamming in the housing? They are beautiful bikes for kids. My daughter has one. Welcome to the forum btw.


Not sure I want to start taking apart or playing with the small screws...

May pop to local shop on Sat


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Apr 2017)

Absolutely. A decent LBS* is worth it. They need all the support we can muster. 

*Local Bike Shop.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Apr 2017)

As above, unless you want to try it yourself. Its probably the limit screws gone out of adjustment possibly cause by the cable gone slack. You'll only need a cross head screwdriver and there are plenty of bids on YouTube. Might be an idea to remove the cable and grease it too.


----------



## The_Hawk (26 Apr 2017)

Quick update - Isla say the rear hanger has been damaged. It doesn't look that bent at all to me. Would a slight bend really make that much difference?


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2017)

The_Hawk said:


> Quick update - Isla say the rear hanger has been damaged. It doesn't look that bent at all to me. Would a slight bend really make that much difference?



Well it is the first thing I check anytime I am adjusting or setting up gears. Which is why I suggested it, I have never once checked a year mech that cannot be tweaked.


----------



## keithmac (26 Apr 2017)

7 and 8 is small cog rear sprocket?. 

You could possibly remove and straighten the hanger then reset limit screw and cable.

To be fair if you've got kids it pays to be hands on with bike maintenance!.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2017)

You would be lucky to straighten it correctly without the tool to check it with.


----------



## keithmac (30 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> You would be lucky to straighten it correctly without the tool to check it with.



Just thought of this thread, my son came in with his mountain bike after apparently using it as a goalpost. 

Derailleur jamming into wheel in 1st and he was quite upset he'd broken his bike..

In 10 minutes I'd removed derailleur pivot, straightend derailleur hanger by eye using an adjusable spanner, reset his top and bottom limit screws and adjusted his cable.

No special tools in sight just bit of common sense..


----------



## keithmac (30 Apr 2017)

It was quite nice really as I explained on how all his gears worked and he took it all in, don't think we've had his bike upside down and gone through all the gears before now!.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2017)

keithmac said:


> Just thought of this thread, my son came in with his mountain bike after apparently using it as a goalpost.
> 
> Derailleur jamming into wheel in 1st and he was quite upset he'd broken his bike..
> 
> ...



It really is worth buying an alignment tool, by eye is often a long way out as you only check it one way.


----------



## keithmac (30 Apr 2017)

I looked down from the top to make sure it wasn't scewed, looked from the back to make sure it was in vertical alignment (hanger and derailleur cage) and made sure chain tracked properly in all gears.

I had to pull hanger straight both ways and twist his derailleur cage as it had been belted with a football.

In 33 years of using an fixing pushbikes I've never needed an alignment tool but not knocking anyone who uses one..


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2017)

keithmac said:


> I looked down from the top to make sure it wasn't scewed, looked from the back to make sure it was in vertical alignment (hanger and derailleur cage) and made sure chain tracked properly in all gears.
> 
> I had to pull hanger straight both ways and twist his derailleur cage as it had been belted with a football.
> 
> In 33 years of using an fixing pushbikes I've never needed an alignment tool but not knocking anyone who uses one..



I went 40 years without needing one, I have now used it on a lot of bikes and not found one that does not need tweeking, honestly borrow one and give it a try. If you were close you would be welcome here.


----------



## keithmac (30 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the offer .

Does one tool do all bikes or are the all specific?.

To be fair I've gone single speed Carbon Drive but the kids both have derailleurs.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2017)

One tool all bikes.


----------

